

Pingdom: Offering 1 year free service - terpua
http://allanjosephbatac.com/blog/2007/08/pingdom-offering-1-year-free-service-hurry.html

======
chmac
AWESOME DUDE

Thank you for posting that link, that's sweet. Seriously, you've made my week.
I've just signed up with Pingability.com because they offer a (basic) test for
free if you post a link to them on your homepage.

This service is MUCH better, and it's free because I use Firefox. Gotta love
open source! :)

Thanks again terpua.

